# I Fancy A Change



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I fancy a change, my truck has served me well and we have had a bit of fun in it but I am sort of thinking about something else now. I've always had american cars since the 70's but here are two I have never owned. Probably out of reach price wise these days but you never know.

Would you be a Good Guy or a Bad Guy :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

A no brainer, the '68 Charger R/T in a flash. Oh to be able to afford to run one though, especially here in Blighty.

Good luck in your search Bond.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

The Charger, but if you were to swap the 68 Mustang for a 69/70 fastback my answer might change.

Mmmmm..... cu in

Where's Rondeco when you need him?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> The Charger


Same here. Bad guys are cooler B)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> Mmmmm..... cu in


Lot's please. 

TBH I think a decent 440 Charger is out of my league price wise these days with even rough ones going for Â£10K plus not sure why though like the Mustang they made thousands of them. I could tell you the one about way way back I went to a dealer and he had a reasonable 440 Charger for a grand and I ended up buying a Pontiac off him instead for about Â£900 though I had done well for some spare petrol money to get it back up to Scotland.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

It's gotta be the Charger.

About 6 months ago I was looking for some LHD headlights for my Scimitar and popped into a garage just off the Route Nationale just outside Mayenne. The guy couldn't help me out with any headlights but as soon as he spotted the Scimitar he knew I was a classic fan - therefore I got a guided tour around his garage. He specialises in Yank stuff and there was some lovely looking specimens, but he saved the best until last. Upon removing a few car spares weighing the blankets down there stood a Charger.

It was the first time I'd seen one up close, the sheer size of the thing took your breath away.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Either one. They're both awsome.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

> The Charger, but if you were to swap the 68 Mustang for a 69/70 fastback my answer might change


Don't discount the Mustang, these *"BOSS"* Mustangs were the just that.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I would have the charger over the mustang. But if I were to buy a muscle car it would be a Plymouth Barracuda.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

michaelh said:


> I would have the charger over the mustang. But if I were to buy a muscle car it would be a Plymouth Barracuda.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ohhh The Charger... it just has the menace.... We have lots of mustangs here and they look tiny compared to the local saloon cars, but Id still like one...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If money were no object another Vette would be nice, I'm liking these older ones a lot


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

True Lies quote: 'the vette gets em wet...'


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like the Charger, it's macho, Jon said it, "menace", in comparison the Mustang is completely gay. (TBH I think it's gay anyway)

I don't suppose I will ever own a Charger either the way muscle prices are going, it'll remain a dream. I have considered getting rid of my motorbikes for a fun yank car, an easy deal to make with Carolyn if it gets me off bikes. 

My dream muscle cars are all out of reach as is the early 60's Chevy Impala and the late 60's Buick Electra's and then there's the '65 Lincoln Continental, I like straight lines.  A early 90's Camaro could be within reach though, like a Day van too.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

always been a big fan of the mercury cougar myself.....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> True Lies quote: 'the vette gets em wet...'


 :lol: :lol:

Though I'm not so sure

As the last "M" said to me when she was in the garage standing over my Vette with a garden fork, which half do you want left with, the front or the back


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

The Charger for sheer size and power.....the Mustang for elegance (if that word applies to anything designed in the states! :lol: , with apologies to our colonial friends :tongue2: ) and street charisma but ultimately the Vette for pure....mmmmmmmmmm, and if your not convinced by any yank cars just drive one through a multi story car park and listen to the burble......then again you have to find a multi story big enough to accomodate one! :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd go for the Charger as a beast car - but for sheer crap pre-chav Yankee flash - I always wanted one of these - and in this color combo












Ford Fairlane Crown Victoria Coupe

Ooooh Goad, how I dreamed of one of these - but I was only 20 mind! I had sticky dreams imagining what I copuld get up to in one of these :yes: :tongue2:

They had electric hardtop roof and came down to a coupe -  Instead I bought a Ford Thames van for transporting the band at the time! (no diff, eh?)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> but ultimately the Vette for pure....mmmmmmmmmm, and if your not convinced by any yank cars just drive one through a multi story car park and listen to the burble.... :lol:


A bit like this maybe 

Burble Burble


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Charger.

You have to be a little bit in the know to what one is which appeals to me


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> sheer crap chav Yankee flash


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

That would be me then, I spent many a Saturday night tearing up and down Princess Street in an assortment of of Trans-Ams, Z28 Camaros with the odd Caddy or Buick thrown in now and then.

B.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

How about "The Judge"?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> How about "The Judge"?


That's the boy, had a 70 LeMans Sport basically a GTO with the smaller motor and cheaper but same look.

I was a big Pontiac fan untill they started putting Chevy motors in them. Had a 68 Firebird, a 72 Formula 400, two 79 T/A, 81 Turbo T/A and a late 80's T/A

I lusted after one of these


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

You won't be doing this in your Mondeo :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> You won't be doing this in your Mondeo :lol:


I beg to differ... :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

the charger is very nice but if you want seriously cool get youreself a tatra 603 ,friend of mine had one got more attention than any yank tank ever could.

jason.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > You won't be doing this in your Mondeo :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Ford vs Chevy a bit like Alpha vs Rolex .................................... *NO CONTEST* :lol: :lol: :lol:

Vette at the Strip


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The clip reminds me of a strip I raced on in the States in my hire car  every dragstrip I have seen or raced at was 1/4 of a mile. So there I am thinking I will take it to the Yanks and show them how it should be done. Tree goes down and I'm off, I nail the Honda Civic off the line in my hired Dodge and I think I have him but rather than looking forward I'm watching the Honda in my mirror, he's catching me but I got the jump on him so I think I safe at about half track. Then suddenly he swerves off the track and I think **** he's crashed.

I turn my attention to the job in hand only to see a fence coming towards me at a rate of knots, lot's of brakes even thought at the last minute to throw the gear box in reverse, slewed sideways and came to a halt side ways narrowly missing the catch net at the bottom of the track 

*I was on an 1/8 mile track !!!!* Only in America :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Impressive burnout, not as good as a Land Rover though. :blink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


I've seen it all now


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Totally whacky. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I like the Charger, it's macho, Jon said it, "menace", in comparison the Mustang is completely gay. (TBH I think it's gay anyway)


Ah yes, you wouldn't want a Mustang parked next to your Vespa, making it look all faggy :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


Well almost everything, The Yanks are Coming :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Is it only me that like the Mustang :huh: h34r:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Is it only me that like the Mustang :huh: h34r:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


 :scare2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

BondandBigM said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Is it only me that like the Mustang :huh: h34r:
> ...


I take that as yes then


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

PhilM said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


To be fair to all I could be tempted with a nice 428 Cobra Jet


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I managed to keep my truck but the Vette had to go as it was already on the radar as an asset when the the ex "Big M" got to court :lol:

Vette & Pantera


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

PhilM said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


You're not the only one Phil  I just prefer the 69 fastback to the 68 "Bullitt" car, a much sleeker looking body and IMO far more of a muscle car.










I'm surprised that no environmentalists have popped their head over the perapet yet and started screaming "won't somebody think of the children!!" :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


 :lol:

It went well on a couple of tanks of AvGas and the Mustang didn't fancy it's chances...................................Global Warming .........................What's that all about :tongue2:

Another Win


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> I'm surprised that no environmentalists have popped their head over the *perapet* yet and started screaming "won't somebody think of the children!!" :lol:


I should point out that I did in fact mean to write parapet, I think the perapet is some new Japanese craze, possibly a cross between Pokemonyu and the Chia-pet h34r:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Maybe if one of these turned up it would change my mind

The Big Boss


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> the charger is very nice but if you want seriously cool get youreself a tatra 603 ,friend of mine had one got more attention than any yank tank ever could.
> 
> jason.


I lust after the Tatra 613 - I have a love of short-lived 60s/70s designs. I'd also like an Allegro Vanden Plas and an SD1 Rover, though, so it may be best not to listen to me... :lol:


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> I lust after the Tatra 613 - I have a love of short-lived 60s/70s designs. I'd also like an Allegro Vanden Plas and an SD1 Rover, though, so it may be best not to listen to me... :lol:


There was nowt wrong with the SD1... well except for the appalling rust and the dodgy brakes :lol: We had 2 of them, including this rather appealing "Avocado green" example:










If I was going to buy an old Rover I'd probably choose a P6 3500, I'd love a P5b but I reckon it would just be too expensive to maintain one


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > I lust after the Tatra 613 - I have a love of short-lived 60s/70s designs. I'd also like an Allegro Vanden Plas and an SD1 Rover, though, so it may be best not to listen to me... :lol:
> ...


My old man used to work at Longbridge. A very prominent local businessman bought an SD1 (as did Roger Moore!) and a couple of weeks after he'd got it, someone from management 'phoned him up to see how he was getting along with it. The chap said it was ok, but all the paint was peeling off, so he was told to bring it to Longbridge where they'd see that it was repainted properly. After another week the businessman called up to say that the paint job was superb, it was just a shame that his Blaupunkt had gone missing while it was in the shop! :lol:

P5's are beautiful cars, Maggie T kept hers as a state car for quite some time, and the P6 was revolutionary when it came out - we had a Dolomite 1850HL, though  That was lovely...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> > blackandgolduk said:
> ...


Now we're talking, I love Rovers and have always lusted after a P5B. The closest I've yet to come to one is the P6 2200TC that I had when I passed my driving test.

The Queen also ran P5's as personal transport for many years.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

catflem said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > unlcky alf said:
> ...


Another thing that Longbridge used to supply were cars for the Royal fleet - normally they'd come back after six months to be replaced to keep them looking OK (or perhaps that was as long as you could reasonably expect an Austin/Morris to run for! :lol: ), but Princess Anne's cars would come back after three absolutely knackered and covered with crap inside and out.

I love the old Rovers, but I'm more of a Triumph man. We had a Dolly and one of my first cars was a Herald to run alongside my two Minis. Now I'm after a Dolly Sprint (yellow) and a Stag (red or BRG), with a Defender 90 as the 'sensible' car...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > blackandgolduk said:
> ...


Had a Dolly Sprint (read money pit) years ago when they went they were great cars but to be fair give me 10 3ltr Capri's to a Dolly, Bodie and Doyle & The New Avengers were paid to drive them although I could have lived with Steed's "Broadspeed Cat" 










B.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Threw choice they drove Ford's

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

When I was a boy these were the only two cars to have


----------

